# Long time no see! I've got Telephone looks, Sugarpill, Gaga&Cyndi to share :D



## Zoffe (Apr 8, 2010)

For some reason I've completely forgotten to post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But that just means that I've got more looks to share now, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have tutorials on my YouTube channel for most of these, but since it's not allowed to embed videos in the FOTD forum I'll just write the name of the tutorial and you can go find it if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been making a lot of videos lately, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1: A fun Sugarpill look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a tutorial on my YouTube titled "Sweetheart tutorial using Sugarpill cosmetics"





Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow baseMehron metallic blue aqua color
Sugarpill Tako e/s
Sugarpill Afterparty e/s
Sugarpill Midori e/s
Sugarpill Absinthe e/s
MAC Plumage e/s
Sugarpill Dollipop e/s
MAC Point Black lll
Ardell Hotties lashes

Face:​MAC SFF NC15

Cheeks:​Benefit Posie Tint
MAC Perfect Topping MSF (LE w/ Sugarsweet '09)

Lips:​MAC Pink Nouveau l/s
MAC Totally It! l/g (LE w/ Fafi '08 and Magic, Mirth & Mischief '09)

2: A look using the Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick.
There's a tutorial on my YouTube titled "MAC Viva Glam Cyndi tutorial"








Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 MAC Polished Ivory pigment (DC PRO)
 MAC Lucky Green e/s
 Detrivore Torment e/s
 GOSH Bananas velvet touch eyeliner
 MAC Studio Fix lash

 Face:
 MAC Mineralize SPF15 foundation NC15
 MAC Prep+Prime transparent finishing powder

 Cheeks:
 NARS Orgasm blush

 Lips:
 MAC Trimmed in Pink l/l (LE w/ Too Fabulous '10)
 MAC Cyndi lipstick

3: Using the Viva Glam Gaga lipstick!
There's a tutorial on my YouTube titles "MAC Viva Glam Gaga tutorial" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 MAC Seedy Pearl e/s
 MAC Scene e/s
 MAC Carbon e/s
 MAC Cornflower pigment
 MAC Frozen White pigment 
 MAC Smolder eye kohl
 MAC Blacktrack f/l
 MAC #36 lashes

 Face:
 MAC SFF NC15
 MAC Prep+Prime transparent finishing powder

 Cheeks:
 MAC Pink Swoon blush
 MAC Seedy Pearl e/s

 Lips:
 MAC Magenta lip liner
 MAC Viva Glam Gaga lipstick 

4: A simple look using High Voltage Cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a tutorial on my YouTube titles "High Voltage "Fairy Blood" makeup tutorial"








Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
High Voltage Cosmetics Fairy Blood e/s
 High Voltage Cosmetics Alter Ego e/s
 High Voltage Cosmetics Wild at Heart e/s
 MAC Vanilla e/s
 MAC Dazzlelight e/s
 MAC Powerplum lll
 MAC #7 lashes

 Brows:
 High Voltage Cosmetics Blonde brow powder

 Face:
 MAC Studio Sculpt foundation NC15
 MAC Blot powder

 Cheeks:
 High Voltage Cosmetics Control Freak blush

 Lips:
 MAC Soft Dazzle dazzleglass creme (LE '09) 

5: My first Lady Gaga Telephone inspired look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a tutorial on my YouTube called "Lady Gaga Telephone makeup tutorial: Sandwich Scene"
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...t/IMG_7542.jpg (too big)




I used:

 Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 MAC Bell Bottom Blue pigment
 MAC Carbon e/s
 Sugarpill Tako e/s
 MAC Point Black lll
 MAC Feline kohl power (LE)
 MAC #36 lashes
 GOSH White kohl pencil

 Face:
 MAC SFF foundtion NC15
 MAC Prep+Prime transparent finishing powder

 Cheeks:
 Detrivore Starlet matte e/s

 Lips:
 Makeup Store Fluffy l/l
 MAC Viva Glam Gaga l/s 

6: Greeens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
Glamour Doll Eyes (GDE) Oddity e/s​MAC Vanilla pigment
 MAC Landscape green pigment (PRO)
 MAC Minted eye kohl 
 GDE Cashed Out eye lights (glitter)
 GOSH extreme art eyeliner (the green one)
 Urban Decay Honey 24/7 liner 
 Detrivore Cosmetics Green Hilite

 Brows:
 High Voltage Cosmetics Blonde brow powder

 Face:
 MAC Studio Sculpt foundation NC15
 MAC Blot powder

 Cheeks:
 MAC Ripe Peach blush (LE)

 Lips:
 MAC Viva Glam Cyndi l/s
 MAC Fulfilled plushglass

7: A spring look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tutorial is on my YouTube titled "Requested: Bright spring look"




http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...t/IMG_7604.jpg (too big)
I used:

 Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 MAC Teal pigment
 MAC Bright Sunshine e/s (PRO)
 Sugarpill Absinthe e/s
 MAC Plumage e/s 
 MAC Vanilla e/s
 GOSH Extreme Art Eyeliner #10
 MAC #36 lashes
 Urban Decay Flipside 24/7 liner

 Brows:
 I *think* I used MAC Blonde Impeccable brow pencil

 Face:
 MAC Studio Sculpt NC15
 MAC Blot powder

 Cheeks:
 MAC Pinch 'o peach blush

 Lips:
 MAC C-thru l/g 

8: Beyoncé Telephone inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a video on my YouTube titled "Beyoncé Telephone video makeup: Diner Scene"









I used:

 Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 Makeup Store white cake liner
 MAC Primary Yellow pigment (PRO)
 MAC True Chartreuse pigment (PRO)
 Sugarpill Tako e/s
 MAC Ricepaper e/s
 MAC Espresso e/s
 GOSH White kohl pencil 
 MAC Blacktrack f/l

 Brows:
 MAC Blonde Impeccable brow pencil
 MAC Clear brow gel

 Face:
 MAC Studio Sculpt foundation NC15
 MAC Prep+Prime transparent finishing powder
 MAC Blot powder

 Cheeks:
 MAC Ripe Peach blush (LE w/ Spring Color Forecast '10)

 Lips:
 MAC Subculture l/l
 MAC Viva Glam V l/s
 MAC Babied lip laquer (DC) 

9: Using Glamour Doll Eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a tutorial on my YouTube titled "Bright blue-purple using Glamour Doll Eyes"




http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...t/IMG_7804.jpg (too big)

Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 Glamour Doll Eyes (GDE) Tattoed e/s
 High Voltage Cosmetics Pixie Dust e/s
 MAC Carbon e/s
 MAC Vanilla e/s
 GDE Rave eye lights
 MAC Eyeliner Mixing Medium (PRO)
 MAC #44 lashes
 Urban Decay Honey 24/7 eyeliner
 GDE Oddity e/s

 Face:
 MAC Studio Tech foundation NW15
 MAC Prep+Prime powder

 Brows:
 MAC Blonde Impeccable brow pencil

 Cheeks:
 Detrivore Cosmetics Starlet e/s

 Lips:
 MAC Trimmed In Pink l/l (LE '10)
 MAC Viva Glam VI Special Edition (LE '09/'10)
 MAC She-Zam dazzleglass (LE '09) 

10: A look I wore to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 MAC Lucky Green e/s
 MAC Parfait Amour e/s
 MAC Fig. 1 e/s
 MAC Carbon e/s 
 MAC Beautiful Iris e/s
 Some highlight color... Probably Vanilla e/s, but I'm not sure. 
 MAC Powerplum lll
 MAC lashes... I *think* they're #2

 Face:
 MAC SFF foundation NC15
 MAC Prep+Prime powder

 Brows:
 MAC Blonde impeccable brow pencil

 Cheeks:
 MAC Rose pigment

 Lips:
 MAC Beet lipliner
 MAC Loud & Lovely l/g 

11: Newest Lady Gaga recreation ;D
There's a tutorial for this on my YouTube titled "Lady Gaga Telephone makeup tutorial: Jail scene"









 I used:
 Eyes:
 ArtDeco eyeshadow base
 MAC Polished Ivory pigment (DC PRO)
 MAC Wedge e/s
 MAC Charcoal Brown e/s
 Glamour Doll Eyes Skin of a Killer e/s
 MAC Blacktrack f/l
 Ardell Wispies lashes 

 Brows:
 MAC Deep Brown pigment (PRO) used wet

 Face:
 MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC15

 Cheeks:
 MAC Strada blush (DC)

 Lips:
 MAC Nightmoth lip liner
 MAC So Scarlet lipstick (LE) 




Thank you so much for looking <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really appreciate your comments, CC and general feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## makeba (Apr 8, 2010)

wow!!! #11 is the hawtness!!!! that is the most wicked winged liner i have ever seen. I love this!!!


----------



## poison (Apr 8, 2010)

You really can pull off any combo! And your liner has inspired me to start doing more of it on myself, haha. Also, what jacket are you wearing in your Gaga look? It looks AMAZING!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 8, 2010)

These are all amazing!


----------



## shootout (Apr 8, 2010)

Great job!
That last look is HOT on you!
I really hope you wore it out!


----------



## daniela_24 (Apr 8, 2010)

always great job!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 8, 2010)

You are still my fave on here. All looks are perfection!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn u can really pull of any look. Im envious if only I had lips like yours


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 8, 2010)

stunning looks! you're adorable!!


----------



## DDRGirlie (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your lips.  Gaga looks great on you.  Look 10 is my fav!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 8, 2010)

holy heck hot stuff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great looks here! 

i absolutely love ALL of them! i was thinking of selling viva glam gaga l/s - but  now i think i just might keep it!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Apr 8, 2010)

love love love all your looks! btw my favorite way to wear gaga is with the magenta lip liner...i looooove the gradient effect


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

ooo i


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

okay my posts keep messing up and i cant edit them lol very pretty!! i love the last look


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, these are all so amazing, you've got skill girl! The bring spring and jail scene looks are my faves.


----------



## jjjenko (Apr 8, 2010)

omg i love them all!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

in love with the last look! extremely fierce!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Apr 9, 2010)

All these looks are beautiful and I watch all of your youtube videos!


----------



## blackeneddove (Apr 9, 2010)

Ahh I can't even pick a favorite, you're so talented! All of these are amazing and so inspiring, I love how you use so much color!


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! Loved all of them, but I must say that when I scrolled and saw the purple one... it was like WHA BAM. Gorgeous, girl!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing as always darling!


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 9, 2010)

I love ALL of these looks so much, but I think my favorites have to be eight and eleven. Yellow is gorgeous on you


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 9, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Apr 9, 2010)

These all look AMAZING! Great job


----------



## kpenn (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, you are a STAR!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not only that, but you have the most gorgeously shaped lips EVER!


----------



## friedargh (Apr 9, 2010)

They look absolutely amazing! The beyonce telephone look is one of the best I've seen to date


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 10, 2010)

the last look is perfection


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2010)

I love all your looks!  You always do such an awesome job!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Apr 10, 2010)

This tread is just filled with amazingness


----------



## blusherie (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG I love all of your looks!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great looks!!


----------



## lexielex (Apr 11, 2010)

These are all great!!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Apr 11, 2010)

hot looks!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you all SO much for your sweet comments!
They really mean a lot to me, and I very much appreciate that you all took the time to write the comments! Thank you <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poison* 

 
_You really can pull off any combo! And your liner has inspired me to start doing more of it on myself, haha. Also, what jacket are you wearing in your Gaga look? It looks AMAZING!_

 
The jacket is from H&M! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was all excited when I found it, haha, and I'm glad I got it


----------



## NewlyMACd (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Long time no see! I've got Gaga Telephone looks, Sugarpill, Gaga&Cyndi to share :*

love them all!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2010)

Each and every look is STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Freaking amazing! You can do it all!! Super cute!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

LOVE the Lady Gaga one! Nice work


----------



## aboe (Apr 18, 2010)

I love all the looks. 
I think you're one of the most talentfull girls I've ever seen. 
Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## Pika (Apr 18, 2010)

all your looks are spectacular!! thank you


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

The last one is my favorite!


----------



## bittuh glittuh (Apr 19, 2010)

LOOOVE!!! ugh, great, now I have to try ALL of these, lol. B y the way, I am so in love with your hair


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing looks, love your work!


----------



## dewinter (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Long time no see! I've got Gaga Telephone looks, Sugarpill, Gaga&Cyndi to share :*

Oh wow! Grym winged eyeliner !!!


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Long time no see! I've got Gaga Telephone looks, Sugarpill, Gaga&Cyndi to share :*

i love all these looks but the first is my fave!


----------

